# Comment changer le créateur de plusieurs fichiers d'un seul coup ?



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Juillet 2000)

J'ai un CD avec des milliers de petits fichiers AIFF qui lorsque je les ouvre, lance l'application QuickTime. Je voudrais qu'il s'ouvre avec l'application Canary. J'ai réussi à changer le créateur en utilisant Quick Change, mais vu le nombre astronomique de fichier, je me vois mal les transformer un à un... J'ai essayé de changer les préférences dans le TDB échange de fichiers mais les icônes de mon CD sont resté ceux de QuickTime... :-(

Qqn peut-il m'aider ???

Merci d'avance !

Gilles


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Juillet 2000)

Malheureusement, si tes fichiers viennent d'un CD, tu ne pourras pas changer le propriétaire d'un fichier irrémédiablement  (sauf avec un cd réinscriptible). J'ai le même problème que toi avec des CD gravés ISO9660 contenant des images. Je voudrais qu'ils s'ouvrent avec photoshop mais ils n'ont pas de ressources FORK (ISO9660) donc c'est un outil par défaut qui va ouvrir les images (-&gt; Quicktime).
Cependant, comment définir l'application qui va ouvrir un type de fichier par défaut ?
Je ne sais pas, mais le raisonnement est si simple : Il suffirait pour toi de définir "Canary" pour ouvrir les fichiers AIFF et çà roule !!

Tiens moi au courant çà m'intéresse énormément.

NB : Le seul moyen que j'ai trouvé pour parvenir à mes fins est de sélectionner mes fichiers et de les déposer sur l'icône de ton application ou de son raccourci, ce qui provoque l'ouverture des fichiers par l'appli. en question.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Juillet 2000)

La solution pour changer le créateur d'un seul coup pour plusieurs fichiers est d'utiliser un élément de menu contextuel du style de !!! Il faut que je retrouve et je te dis ça !


----------



## ficelle (18 Juillet 2000)

salut,
le menu contextuel auquel pense loran se nomme "TypesChange CM Plugin".Par contre, tu seras obligé de recopier les fichiers sur ton dd avant de changer leurs createurs.
a+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Juillet 2000)

Et sur quel site trouve-t-on ce plug-in ?

Merci pour vos réponses rapides, ce forum est vraiment trop génial !

Gilles


----------



## ficelle (18 Juillet 2000)

si ton mail fonctionnait,
tu l'aurais deja reçu..... mais il m'est revenu en erreur. va faire un tour sur http://www.helsinki.fi/~pkamppur/typeschange.html 
a+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Juillet 2000)

Merci Ficelle c exactement ce que je cherchais !!!

Trop génial ce moyen de se partager nos connaissances du Mac.

Meilleures salutations,

Gilles


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juillet 2000)

A mon avis, la meilleure des solutions est d'utiliser FileManipulator, en v1.02 je crois.
Cet extraordinaire shareware permet de créer de petites applications autonomes qui peut intervenir sur les types & créateurs, noms de fichiers

Vraiment trop cool! et 20 $ seulement!
www.chaoticsoftware.com


----------

